# New SDX15 Build - slotport



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok, I am ready to begin my first DIY sub. SDX15 and SA1000 are enroute from CSS. I have looked around at other builds, and I think something along the lines of the easy button from neodan, or the tempest x slotport end table are what I would like to accomplish. I would like to keep the box around 8 cu ft. Would either of these designs work for this combination? I have tried modelling it in winisd, however, I'm not sure I have a firm grasp of it. I am getting port lengths of 80"+ and port velocity around 50.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I would like to keep the box around 8 cu ft.


I assume you mean the total internal volume of the cabinet would be 8 cu.ft.?


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, something with dimensions around 24x24x24 give or take a few inches. Size is not a real issue, but I'm trying to pick a design that be cut from one sheet of 4x8 ply, if possible.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

With a slot port in a 24" cube you'll have a net volume of about 5.5 cu.ft. I'll do some calculations as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here we go. 5.5 cu.ft. tuned to 20 hz with a slot port that is 2.5" high, 12" wide and 32" long. The model shown is with 1000 watts input and a Hi-Pass filter at 18 hz which the Dayton plate amp has. Port air speed is 23 m/s at 20 hz which is excellent. This would fit in a 24" external cube.


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

That looks great Mike. I plan to pick up the wood this weekend and start assembly. One thing though, I have ordered the SA1000, not the plate amp. I still should be able to get the same set up, right?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The SA1000 and the plate amp have identical specs. Take lots of pics of the build process. :T


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Will do.....really getting excited now:hsd::clap::yay2:


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Well the driver arrived this morning. I have seen many pictures of it, but until you see it in person, wow! I think it actually scared some of my co-workers, and it's still in the box :yikes:
I am wondering if this design will work using a 1000 watt Dayton amphttp://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/exodus-audio/23557-slot-port-tempest-x2-end-table.html


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Not a problem. Go with a 24" long port to get the most out of the amp and sub combination.


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

The amp arrived this morning, so it looks like I will start the build this weekend. A few more questions though. What gauge wire is recommended to connect the voice coils, and what gauge to run from the amp to the sub? Also, I have read a lot about stuffing the box. Is this something I need to consider with my build?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You can't go wrong with 12 gauge for wiring. There's no need to stuff a ported sub.


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I bought 10 gauge so I guess I'm good to go. The build begins tonight! I will post some pics as I go.


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

I have completed the build, and I think I did ok, for my first project. There are no pictures though. My daughter accidentally erased the memory card :nono:. I'll get a picture of the finished, but unpainted, sub later today. I watched a variety of movies, and listened to music and it sounds awesome. So much for the Infinity 8" that used to occupy that space! 
Last night I ran into a problem though. I noticed that there was no output from the sub.. The amp (SA1000) was on, nothing coming from the sub. Checked the amp, wasn't hot, not even really warm. I shut the amp off for a few minutes, and when I turned it back on, after like 20-30 seconds, it started this loud machine gun-like clicking. It sounded like a relay or something trying to switch. Any ideas? I haven't tried the amp yet today.


----------

